# Deleted post



## my72jeep (13 May 2012)

Is it customary for staff to delete a post and deduct Mil Points of a member with out any explanation?


----------



## Scott (13 May 2012)

Points are deducted automatically and, I believe, at the same rate that they were awarded for the post.

I binned the post for PERSEC concerns.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 May 2012)

Yes

I've had an issue with this in the past too


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2012)

Having been on the other side of the fence, giving an explanation to every single person who gets a post deleted takes up quite a bit of time and sometimes starts conversations with people who just can't take "no" for an answer. Mod actions happen for good reasons.

As for the Milpoints, well........it's not like it changes the fabric of the universe if you lose a few in the process.


----------



## my72jeep (13 May 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Points are deducted automatically and, I believe, at the same rate that they were awarded for the post.
> 
> I binned the post for PERSEC concerns.


I offered nothing more then that person has on his profile.
I did not give rank, or location or job which by the way is posted on his Army.ca profile so PERSEC concerns can be dammed.
I went to his Public profile to check that it was listed there first before I gave it up. so sorry nope not a reason for deletion.


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> so sorry nope not a reason for deletion.



Did your universe collapse as a result ?

You lost 15 Milpoints and made 60 since.

 :


----------



## Scott (13 May 2012)

You identified the member by screen name and that they had won an award, which to me seemed easily searchable, in a specific timeframe. That seems like an easy way for someone to find out who the person is.

I do not often have the time to check into absolutely everything that gets reported here. Your post was brought to my attention and it seemed like a far easier thing to simply take it down and so I did because my explanation above does seem plausible, and that is enough for me. See CDN Aviator's reasoning as to why I didn't seek your blessing and/or forgiveness for doing my job.

Now, if you're done whining I'll just give you some Milpoints so you can feel better. You do realize they have no cash value, right? It wasn't personal.


----------



## my72jeep (13 May 2012)

Its the deletion with out reason or explanation, chuck the Mil points. all I did was offer up an easy find for the info he wanted and got slapped in the process. 
Good bye and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 May 2012)

When a Mod deletes a post, he loses the same amount of Milpoints as the person whose post was deleted. It's not a one sided thing. I've lost hundreds of point deleting useless posts.

Typical reasons are persec and opsec, however, posts that try derail, have nothing to do with the flow of the thread or are just plain stupid, get deleted all the time.

And no, I don't have time to explain my actions to every author out there. Nor do I wish to start a dialogue with some of the people, whose posts, I delete.

If you're having trouble sleeping or might want to jump off a bridge because your post disappeared, a PM to the Mod, will 'usually, garner a reply. Whether you like the reply or not may be something else again.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> thanks for all the fish.



Don't forget to tip the waitress.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 May 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Its the deletion with out reason or explanation, chuck the Mil points. all I did was offer up an easy find for the info he wanted and got slapped in the process.
> Good bye and thanks for all the fish.



Don't make promises you're not prepared to keep.


----------



## Scott (13 May 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Its the deletion with out reason or explanation, chuck the Mil points. all I did was offer up an easy find for the info he wanted and got slapped in the process.
> Good bye and thanks for all the fish.



Oh for the love of God. Really? I know you have experience with CIC but you don't have to go acting like one of your charges.

Slapped? How in the hell did you get slapped? There are far better examples of that happening here.

I thought you had sour grapes, not fish.

Buh-bye.


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> I thought you had sour grapes, not fish.



Might have been eating some cake** too, you never know.


** "let them eat cake"


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 May 2012)

Here is the official, definitive answer:

https://army.ca/forums/threads/90250/post-888219.html#msg888219

Edit: Fixed link.


----------



## my72jeep (13 May 2012)

Well I guess no one here is a Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy fan. And yes I did misquote it "So long and thanks for all the fish" 
Sorry for increasing the Admin burden I asked a question, I received an answer about Persec,I did not believe I violated it I questioned it, Next thing I had two Mods and a member  defending said actions. then to top it off a personal attack about  my current MOC. thank you Mike for your post it answered my question.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 May 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Here is the official, definitive answer:
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/90250/post-888219.html#msg888219



Not one of our more transparent rules.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 May 2012)

A quick PM would have saved 16 posts and heartache... I'm not saying everyone should get a PM, but at least give those with some time and posts on the forum under the belt the courtesy to know why privately.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 May 2012)

God, get over it :


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 May 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> A quick PM would have saved 16 posts and heartache... I'm not saying everyone should get a PM, but at least give those with some time and posts on the forum under the belt the courtesy to know why privately.



You'll get told shortly that this has already been discussed and answered so it's a moot
Point but I'm in agreement.
Army.ca does a lot to mimic the cf. Deleting someone's post and not explaining why still
Confuses me. It's like giving someone a negative rating on a per but not explaining why. "I have too much work to do so I don't have enough time to justify any of these".   Or, correcting/punishing someone and not explaining why.  If someone makes an inappropriate post contrary to the guidelines then my thoughts are they should at the very least be informed as to why- if anything just so they realize why they messed up.
Imagine digging a trench and having your section commander fill it in but not explain why?

But it's how it works here.
Cue "if you don't like it leave"


----------



## Infanteer (14 May 2012)

Time to call in the whine-liner on this one....


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 May 2012)

Pile on!


----------



## my72jeep (14 May 2012)

OK I asked a question got told the answer. enough said lock it up or delete it Don't care.


----------



## Journeyman (14 May 2012)

I apparently created the " :crybaby: " by using the "Report to Mod" button. If any site member feels something is inappropriate, that's what it's for; the Mods will have a look. 

Now, despite the poster saying 'lock it up," for the education of all, here's how it played out: within the thread in question, he posted "if you want to know _X_, ask <site name> because, <site name> is actually <easily google'd, given in post>." (Hopefully that's not too difficult to follow). Now, most of us here tend to use names other than our real names, for any number of reasons. It's not for any other site member, however they may happen to know our real names, to disclose that.

I believe what the offending member _should_ have done was to send a PM to the site member disclosed, saying "hey, this is within your sphere of knowin' stuff, should you choose to respond."


Sorry your feelings were hurt for having pointed out your PERSEC transgression to the site's Moderators.


----------



## Maxadia (14 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Army.ca does a lot to mimic the cf. Deleting someone's post and not explaining why still
> Confuses me. It's like giving someone a negative rating on a per but not explaining why. "I have too much work to do so I don't have enough time to justify any of these".   Or, correcting/punishing someone and not explaining why.  If someone makes an inappropriate post contrary to the guidelines then my thoughts are they should at the very least be informed as to why- if anything just so they realize why they messed up.
> Imagine digging a trench and having your section commander fill it in but not explain why?



Honestly, how much work have you EVER done as an administrator of a web forum, or as a mod.....and if so, of one with over 1000 members?

Honest questions, just answer it up please.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 May 2012)

I'm truly stumped as to why we are going down this road again:

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/definitive?s=t



			
				ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> You'll get told shortly that this has already been discussed and answered so it's a moot
> Point but I'm in agreement.
> Army.ca does a lot to mimic the cf. Deleting someone's post and not explaining why still
> Confuses me. It's like giving someone a negative rating on a per but not explaining why. "I have too much work to do so I don't have enough time to justify any of these".   Or, correcting/punishing someone and not explaining why.  If someone makes an inappropriate post contrary to the guidelines then my thoughts are they should at the very least be informed as to why- if anything just so they realize why they messed up.
> ...



How about we cue "if you don't like it, show your concern by giving up some of your own time". It's so easy to sit back and criticize a system that has been effective for years, and to suggest an alternative that drains our resources and burdens our volunteers - especially when you are not one of them. How about you give some of your own time to making the site a better place instead of just critiquing how we have failed to do so. Once you've done so you'll find that while I respect your position much more, your generosity will be rewarded by nit picking, complaints and oblique accusations from a small portion of the membership.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 May 2012)

Good points Mike, sorry of I came off as being too critical. (im just a firm believer whem someone does something wrong they should be told how to correct it, like in the cf, which i feel deleting posts without an explination doesnt do)

PM inbound re: volunteering time to be a moderator.


----------



## GAP (14 May 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Well I guess no one here is a Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy fan. And yes I did misquote it "So long and thanks for all the fish"
> Sorry for increasing the Admin burden I asked a question, I received an answer about Persec,I did not believe I violated it I questioned it, Next thing I had two Mods and a member  defending said actions. then to top it off a personal attack about  my current MOC. thank you Mike for your post it answered my question.



This should have ended this dogpile....why has it not?


----------



## dogger1936 (14 May 2012)

Thanks to the MOD's for protection PERSEC on this site. Some of us have had or currently hold positions where it is a concern. Not to mention this is a place where many people voice personal opinions and discuss ideas. While usually backed by years of knowledge it may on occasion go against the grain. Not having your MPRR on your profile allows for what I see as fair and frank discussion.

Thanks to the mods for continuing a excellent fair forum.


----------



## 57Chevy (14 May 2012)

Well said Dogger.

I'm wondering if we can move that first locked thread in "Military Current Affairs and News" to page 75 or a shytehole.
Sick of seeing it.

Just a thought .

Cheers


----------



## PuckChaser (14 May 2012)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Well said Dogger.
> 
> I'm wondering if we can move that first locked thread in "Military Current Affairs and News" to page 75 or a shytehole.
> Sick of seeing it.
> ...



Just make 40 new topics there and it'll go to the next page, or spam the 40 topics below it...  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2012)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if we can move that first locked thread in "Military Current Affairs and News" to page 75 or a shytehole.
> Sick of seeing it.


Seems you're not alone, so.... done.


----------

